# Getting a foster!



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was just approved to foster and will be getting my first later today after work. He is a little golden mix, about 45 pounds, 3-4 years old. Supposed to be skittish around people but good with other dogs, which is why they wanted him in a foster home with other dogs to help him out. Also is supposed to be having some issues with housebreaking so definitely getting the crate out. Will let you know more later (and maybe figure out how to post pics!).


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wonderful!!! Can't wait to read more about it.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck! Can't wait to hear more and see pics.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on your new foster. I cant wait to see pictures of him. He sounds like he will be alot of fun.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! We've handled dogs that are afraid of humans by letting them come to us. We had to do this with Bailey. It didn't take long for him to come around, but he was not in rescue.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so great to hear. I hope all goes well with your foster. Thanks for helping that poor dog find a better life.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Buddy*

Well, DH and I picked up Buddy last night. I had started posting an update last night when my computer went down. Lucky because what a difference 12 hours makes. All last night Buddy paced w/ his tail between his legs. When it came time to eat, he eventually ate everything but did not seem that interested in eating (although I think he needs to put on about 5 pounds or so). It was obvious that he had never been around stairs when he went up and down the back deck stairs. He showed no interest in any of the other dogs. 

Last night we had to actually put him in his crate but he settled right down, at least until 1:30 a.m. I heard him moving around and got up and took him out, he did his business, and brought him back in and put him back up. He wouldn't settle down so I took him back out and walked him up and down the street thinking I hadn't given him enough time to finish his business--nothing. Took him back in, listened to him whine for several minutes and he then settled down for 1 hour and for the next several hours on the half hour he would cry for about 5-10 minutes and then settle back down. Finally got up around 5:30 a.m. and we all went out back where he explored and did some more business. When we came back in he acted hungry when I went to give treats for reward so I fed everyone. He gobbled his right up and looked for more! He went back out, finished some more business, and actually tried playing with Summer and Rott'n. His tail is up and wagging. 

DH has called me throughout the day and has been giving me Buddy updates. He has taken Buddy for several small walks and let him outside in the back area, and he has done his business several times. This is really good because we were told he wasn't housebroken yet. So far, knock wood, he hasn't gone in the house so we may be on our way to housebreaking. We both agree he has a long way to go as he really wants attention but is scared of humans and constantly ducks and lowers his entire body while going away. BUT - we think he will come around. He is very sweet, non-aggressive, but has probably viewed humans as a negative for a long time. He has come out alot since just last night so we have high hopes for the coming weeks. 

I don't have any pics yet (and will have to figure out again how to post them when we do) and we are heading out to the farm in a few hours. We have an even larger fenced back yard there, so he should enjoy, plus we take long walks in the woods. Hopefully it will hold off on the rain until the evenings! If I can get some pics will post next week. Thanks for all of the encouragement!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for you and it sounds like you are doing a great job!!!
We have had two foster dogs named Buddy! I can't believe how often that name is used!
He sounds like he is a sweetie and just needs some time.Good Luck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations of being approved to foster. I hope things work out with the dog and he can find a forever home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news! Keep up the good work.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats! I'm sure you'll have a blast fostering!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thank you for fostering. Sounds like he had a human around that would take a swipe of kick at him. Being around you guys with slow steady movements will get him out of that somewhat but he will probably always cower to some degree around quick movements aroud him. Good luck and keep up the great work.


----------

